# multi species fishing tournament



## wogevents (Aug 6, 2013)

Multi- Species Fishing Tournament

Where: Pymatuning State Park $10 Registration Fee (By 8-23-2013)
Andover, Ohio 
When: August 31, 2013 
Who: Open to all ages 
Cash Prizes, Giveaways, and Much More 
Meet Professional Fisherman- JIMMY HOUSTON

Online registration, rules, and registration: 
WOGEvents.com


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Because the weigh -in sites are off the lake, do the fish need to be alive? Obviously those fishing from shore don't have access to a live well. The rules did state catch and release, just not sure how it would work here. Thanks


----------



## wogevents (Aug 6, 2013)

There are four weigh-in locations, three are at different ramps, and one will be on the causeway. People fishing from shore can use a fish basket or a bucket. Both have worked well in the past. Having live fish ensures that the fish is form Pymatuning Lake.** Everyone must check-in** at one of the five check-in stations listed, There you will receive your weigh-in slip and weigh-in site locations. 
Check-in: 6am-11am
Weigh-in: NO LATER than 3pm


----------

